# Question about Endurance Saddle



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

What are the differences between an endurance saddle and a western saddle? I assume it has more cushion?

Info to help answer this question would be helpful!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Western Endurance Saddles tend to have small skirts (no housing), no horn, 3/4 rigging or centerfire rigging, special stirrups.

Minimum padding in the seat is best, thick padded seats in any saddle only leads to saddle sores after a few hours in the seat :wink:


.

.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

Do you know much about Australia saddles to give me any info about them also?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

RaigenB said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Do you know much about Australia saddles to give me any info about them also?


Nope.... not really

.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Main difference would be no horn, and a lighter saddle.
This being said, I see people using ALL kind of saddles in endurance, from western to English and Aussie. As long as it fits the horse and the rider, anything goes.

Aussie saddles are safe and comfortable, but they are usually heavier like western saddles. I had one in the past. I liked the added security of the poleys when I started my young horses, but it also bothered my position downhill and over trail obstacles.


----------

